# i-VW-R/5V questions - 2003 Jetta



## flybylatham (May 13, 2009)

I have an 03 Jetta with the Monsoon system (no CD changer), I'm thinkging about purchasing the i-VW-R/5V for my car, any pros and cons to the system, will it charge an iPhone 4?


----------

